# graphic car drivers



## Pirata_Brighton

Hi guys,

While translating the ReadMe file for a computer program a doubt came out (one of many, as usual )

How would you translate into Spanish:

Please update your graphics card´s driver

I can´t get a convincing translation for the word DRIVER specifically...

¡Gracias por vuestra ayuda!

Pirata


----------



## Trix

Hola Pirata,

No estoy muy puesta en informática, pero la traducción es:

Por favor actualice el driver de su tarjeta gráfica ( No he oído nunca que se traduzca la palabra driver en el tema informático).

Saludos


Bea


----------



## Pirata_Brighton

Gracias Bea, 

Esa es precisamente mi duda, yo encuentro aceptable dejarlo tal cual, driver, pero quería asegurarme de que no hubiese un equivalente en castellano...

Gracias por confirmarmelo!

Saludos! 

-/)


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Pirata.

He encontrado lo siguiente en un * glosario de informática*.

driver = *controlador, manejador, gestor, driver (driver de video, driver de sonido)*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Pirata_Brighton

¡Eso es!

¡¡¡¡LOS CONTROLADORES!!!!

Claaaaro, gracias.


----------



## lauranazario

Siempre un placer, Pirata.
LN


----------



## el_novato

La traducción mas usual para *driver *es *controlador*, en el campo de las computadoras, electrónico y eléctrico.


----------



## laliaga

Hola Pirata....

Si bien la traducción de "driver" es controlador en el campo de informatica y electronica, casi todo el mundo les dice "driver".....no es muy usual escuchar a alguien decir "tengo que actualizar el controlador de mi tarjeta gráfica"....

Luis


----------



## el_novato

Tienes mucha razón laliaga, muchas palabras usadas en al ámbito de las computadoras no se traducen, se utiliza su nombre en inglés.  La pregunta que me nace, es que hacen los traductores profesionales cuando realizan una traducción en campos especializados.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=313393&postcount=5


----------



## lauranazario

el_novato said:
			
		

> Tienes mucha razón laliaga, muchas palabras usadas en al ámbito de las computadoras no se traducen, se utiliza su nombre en inglés.  La pregunta que me nace, es que hacen los traductores profesionales cuando realizan una traducción en campos especializados.


Muy buena pregunta, Novato... pero ese NO ES un tema para discutirse en este hilo ni en esta consulta.

Por favor, copia tu planteamiento en el hilo creado específicamente para estos propósitos: *"Dialogando"* y sigan hablando del tema allá. 
Laliaga, respóndele a Novato allá.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## el_novato

Upsssssss!!!

 

Disculpas a todo el foro.


----------

